# Making a loopie sling to hang a block from.



## Johnny Victory (Dec 20, 2010)

I have about 15 ft. of 3/4" Sampson Tenex which I'm going to turn into a loopie sling for hanging my block from. Here are some instructions I found (edited for clarity):

1. Do a backsplice to make a handle on one rope end.
2. Use a fid to bury the other end into the rope a total of 2 fid lengths.
3. Do another backsplice on the end you just pulled out.

Voila. Done.

I guess my question then, is how long should the resulting backsplices be when completed? I'm guessing that this length should be at least the width of a hand plus a couple of inches. This would make them about the correct length to be good "handles".

Comments?


----------



## Johnny Victory (Dec 20, 2010)

Never mind. Instructions for making a whoopie sling out of Tenex included backsplicing directions:

(In the case of 3/4" rope, according to Sampson one fid length is 16" and a short section is 4-3/4")

From the unspliced end of the rope, measure and mark 1/2 fid and then from its end, measure and mark a fid short section. Use these marks to do a Back Splice as follows:

1. Insert the end of the rope in at the 1/2 fid mark and out at the short section mark.

2. Pull firmly on the tail until the “eye” completely closes.

3. Grasp the “butt” of the splice and milk back towards exit point.

4. Mark the tail at the exit point. Pull the tail out slightly and cut off at an angle.

5. Re-milk to bury the tail.

Seems pretty simple and straight-forward to me.


----------

